# Hillary for Pres........bumper sticker.........



## daveomak (Sep 9, 2013)

Hillary for pres.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Sep 9, 2013


----------



## mdboatbum (Sep 9, 2013)

I just got a little nauseous.


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 9, 2013)

Kat


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## mbogo (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh God......  Let's see, Todd ships to Australia doesn't he??    Packing now........


----------



## the smoke break (Sep 12, 2013)

Hahaha


----------

